# How do you take your Coffee (WW points)



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello,

I am having a hard time with my morning coffee. I used 5 points this morning with my real cream/sugar! I just can't do the nasty processed stuff. I can, I suppose, do Splenda instead of my organic evaporated cane juice, which will knock it down a couple of points. 

What do you do?


----------



## Crystal H (Aug 1, 2005)

If it's the one thing you have to have . then DO it. Otherwise... wean yourself from the cream (i know sacrilege) and go for a spoonful of milk. to color the coffee.. then splenda if you need it sweet. Or go black.... i can drink it black finally without feeling too deprived. I was a former real CREAM not half and half and sugar lover. Idid it so can you.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Ack, I was afraid of that. I really do love my 1/2&1/2 and sugar. It's kind of like a morning desert though! I will have to just cut way way back until I'm only using a couple of points. 

Thanks!



Crystal H said:


> If it's the one thing you have to have . then DO it. Otherwise... wean yourself from the cream (i know sacrilege) and go for a spoonful of milk. to color the coffee.. then splenda if you need it sweet. Or go black.... i can drink it black finally without feeling too deprived. I was a former real CREAM not half and half and sugar lover. Idid it so can you.


----------



## miss_dee (May 30, 2005)

Try fat-free half and half. I know, sounds strange, but it's available.


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

I wonder....could you put Cool-Whip lite in your coffee? It isn't any points for 2 tablespoons. I drink mine black, so I don't know if this would work. Or maybe that non-dairy liquid creamer has fewer points?


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i don't do points, but i like my coffee with a couple tbsp of goat milk, a dash of chocolate, and i use the pink sweetner (yeah, i know cancer, but...anyway)


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Have you tried Stevia as a sweetner? I put it in tea - I drink my coffee black so I'm not sure how it tastes.


----------



## drypond (Nov 4, 2006)

We love ours strong and black
drypond.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

morningstar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having a hard time with my morning coffee. I used 5 points this morning with my real cream/sugar! I just can't do the nasty processed stuff. I can, I suppose, do Splenda instead of my organic evaporated cane juice, which will knock it down a couple of points.
> 
> What do you do?


 Hi, here 's what I do: I was loving Lattes' and flavored creamers, etc. But I cut all that out cause it made me gain weight. Well, I started thinking about what I could use that would satisfy and not be so fattening and unhealthy. I don't like using chemical sweetners, and don't use sugar. I only use cream. My favorite are creams like creamora, etc. But they are so full of hydrogenated oils, and other stuff. I don't want to use milk either. ( I am allergic plus it is so rich and fattening.) So I switched to SOY CREAMER. Or Rice milk. Eliminates all those ingredients and other stuff and does the trick for me. I don't like my decafe coffee sweet, just cream. Working better for me. ***Patsy


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

How many calories are in the soy creamer? Is it liquid, or can you get it in a powdered version? I'm wasting 100 calories a day on my morning mug of coffee, and I've tried to cut it down, but sooner or later, I find myself back to the 5 tsps each of sugar and powdered creamer in my big travel mug. :shrug: I really don't like milk or real cream in my coffee (dare I say that when we raise dairy goats, lol?) as it leaves a nasty film in my mouth and doesn't have the same taste as the powdered creamer (yes, I know it's not good for me). I'd welcome a healthy alternative that tastes as good to me as the stuff I'm using now.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

For manygoatsmore:
Made of Organic soy milk from organic soybeans
_*Soy Cream *_ has some evaporated cane juice in it (just a little) so you may not need extra sweetner for your coffee if you use it. 
calories---15 per tblsp. 
No transfat, No saturated fat, No unsaturated fat,
No monounsaturated fat,
No cholesterol,
sodium 10mg
sugars less than 1g (that is the cane juice)
I get mine at the grocery store in the Milk and Dairy section. You could read over the ingredients when you go. It is called _*"Silk Creamer*", _ 
they may have it in your local Natural Food Store but is usually more expensive there. 
I would really think hard about cutting the sugar. Maybe a little at a time. Say, if you put 3 tsps of sugar, cut back to 2 tsps for awhile, than 1 tsp. That would cut a lot of calories for you.  Patsy


----------

